# Waxing ABOVE the eyebrows?



## boudoirblonde (May 9, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this...?

Anyway, yesterday I had to run & get my eyebrows waxed for an interview I had today.

Since it was very short notice, I couldnt make it to my regular place, so I went to somewhere close by that could fit me in.

Anyway, I WAS growing out my brows, so I could get a better shape/nicer arch.

And WTF this woman waxed ABOVE one of my eyebrows (thats right not BOTH) and now one is completely straight! arrrghhh

I thought it was a huge NO NO to wax above the brows?

Im SO sad, my eyebrows brow REALLY slowly, especially on top (after a bad tweezer job)

Honestly they were all ready to get done perfectly, argh I want to cry, Im scared they wont grow back properly (especially ABOVE)


----------



## jomar_makeup (May 9, 2008)

I get my eyebrows waxed and the lady usually waxes above my eyebrows. I actually like it better when she waxes above and below my eyebrows.  I've never had her wax only one side though.  Maybe the lady that waxed your eyebrows thought waxing just one side would even out your eyebrows..I really don't know but that would be my guess.  You could also try Ardell brow and eyelash accelerator or some other product that will make your eyebrows grow faster.


----------



## SuSana (May 9, 2008)

Hmmm...what I'm going to say probably won't help.  When I get mine done she waxes above because I have a scar above my left eyebrow and she does it to make them even, and they don't grow back on top.  But that's just me!!  My eyebrows hardly ever grow, so don't go by my account.


----------



## talste (May 9, 2008)

I need to pluck above my left eyebrow to match the shape of my right otherwise the left looks higher.  Waxing above is probably what put them out of whack anyway lol.


----------



## aziajs (May 9, 2008)

I don't wax. I thread and pluck but I ALWAYS do it above the brow.  Otherwise, you have a smooth, clean arch below and uneven arch above.  I see that a lot on women all the time and it drives me crazy.


----------



## kobri (May 9, 2008)

No waxing above the eyebrows is one of those beauty mag "rules" that doesn't always apply. I am an esthetician so I have seen A LOT of brows and quite often you need to do some waxing above the brow to make it more defined/cleaner. You just need to have a lighter hand at it and sometimes not go all the way across. Some of my clients (and myself) have brows that would be too arched if I didn't wax above, you'd end up with that bitchy spock eyebrow, not good. Also you usually wax the two brows differently because the hair grows differntly on the left and right side of your body, one side will grow in thicker (same is true for the rest of that side, your lip, underarm etc). But this is done to make them the same so if they are different then she has made a big mistake.

Fortunately one wax shouldn't effect too much. It may take awhile to grow back in though so in the mean time I would suggest a brow pencil (with angled iner brush) in short, feathery hair-like strokes and a brow shadow/powder to fill in and make them more similar.


----------



## makeba (May 9, 2008)

arching above and below is not an uncommon thing but going against the shape you desire or doing one brow only is a big no no. you should have brought this to her attention then. try some of the accelerator products the ladies mentioned and see if this helps you. if you have time go back to the person and mention it to them if you can stand it!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 9, 2008)

i was expecting all the ladies on here to say that you shouldnt have gotten the above waxed.

I hate that "rule". I'm a hairy girl. I have fine hair on my forehead and I get that dumb line that girls get when u wax ur eyebrows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anywho. I always wax above. If I didnt I wouldn't have nething to wax. My underneath is usually only a few stray hairs, but i mostly just need to the middle and top waxed. if they follow your natural arch and do it right, you shouldn't have messed up brows. I hope yours grow back fast. 

My teacher waxed mine last year and took off half of my brow. I'm just now getting my arch back to normal.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_bitchy spock eyebrow_

 
What a hilarious and descriptive phrase! 

Sorry to take just this one bit out of your post; the rest was really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## redambition (May 9, 2008)

not waxing/plucking above the brow is a good rule to follow at home if you aren't trained in doing eyebrows - because it's very easy to ruin the line of the brow.

most beauty therapists will do some work above the brow when you get your brows done. mine always tidies up the line by waxing above my brow.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for everyones responses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, problem, I have like NO arch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 naturally, and now one is like completely straight. Im saaadd. I've filled them in, so they look better/more even, but still flat *cries*

My place usually plucks above, but not waxes!


----------



## Paramnesia (May 10, 2008)

Oh thats horrible.
The last time I got my eyebrows waxed the lady shaped my eyebrows horribly, my brows looked too soft for my face, I needed them to be more angular.


----------



## user79 (May 11, 2008)

I pluck some of my stray hairs above the eyebrow as well, just the random scragglers.


----------



## frocher (May 12, 2008)

.........


----------



## blindpassion (May 12, 2008)

I have my eyebrows waxed regularly, I get them waxed under and ontop... from what I know, thats usually how they do them. Its nice to have a great shape on the top and bottom.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 12, 2008)

HUM, My waxing has always been above the eyebrow too.... I've never had any problems with it growing back ( it does it just fine ;-) , I always thought don't pluck above the eyebrow meant the forehead area for some odd reason .... I don't think i ever understood.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 12, 2008)

I'd never heard of this rule before this thread. I also hadn't ever given it much thought or remebered whether or not I'd ever had it done, or done it myself. then on Friday, I got threaded, and yep, she got me above the brow, and they look great, LOL


----------



## .k. (May 12, 2008)

yea i always have the lady do both top and bottom. thought it was standard procedure. but with you i find it odd that she only did one! crazy!


----------

